# Semo plastisol transfers



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

Just got my samples from Semo and pressed one of the designs with my new heat press on a tshirt. Wow! it looks and feels awesome. Someone recommended them in one of the posts on this site.

I am about to order from them this week and feel a lot better about it now. 

And all my emails have been responded to very quickly(even when i did something dumb and forgot to provide my address for the sample delivery lol)


----------



## sarconi11 (Aug 3, 2011)

Good to know, I've been doing a lot of research as well on finding a company to go with.


----------



## carter1013 (Nov 13, 2010)

Their customer service is great and they're pretty good with their turn times. Only concerns are their white transfers on dark shirts. 
I've gotten multiple sets where some are opaque and others are transparent. At first I thought it may be temp/time, but when testing both designs at the same time one set was always more opaque than the other.


----------



## prnzez2 (Feb 21, 2010)

I just ordered from them and I am quiet happy, I was a little worried after reading a few older posts. I did a light blue (one color) on black shirts and they look great. The only trouble I ran into was the design I needed to go on the sleeves is not cooperating with my press which is not their fault. The shirt fronts went on first try I didn't have to adjust a thing . I've just ordered a cap press so that should take care of my sleeve problem. But, I would not have a problem ordering from them again. There were a few prints in the middle that were smudged but they sent extras so no big deal at all since I had several images ganged I caught the smudged designs as I was cutting them out. And it only took about a week from order time until they arrived. I also have some versatrans samples that I just received and need to try out. Those look great as well. I may never go back to direct screen printing again, hahaha. For the above poster did you try them cold-peel? I tried both hot and cold and it worked both ways. The settings I used were 400 degrees 8 seconds cold peel heavy pressure as per their dark shirt instructional video. Overall for my first plastisol transfer order I'm very pleased.


----------



## carter1013 (Nov 13, 2010)

Same here, I use 400 temp with 8-10 sec. Some sets are 8 sec and are thinner in texture, while others have been a thicker texture and time varied. I actually have to mark the sets so I don't get them mixed up, which is more of a hassle since there's no consistency. This only happened on the white transfers. 
No issues with black ink or other colors. 

I've ordered some white cold peels from ACE and they're amazing! They're more expensive but definitely worth it. I only wish they didn't charge extra for gang sheets and had a better ordering system.


----------



## CustomShirtdom (Jul 2, 2011)

I also had an issue with their white on black transfers. Paint was too thin, looks like they did one coat. I was also disappointed because it appears their screen exposure was not good and the edges were rough. Customer service and turn around were great, however.


----------



## carter1013 (Nov 13, 2010)

CustomShirtdom said:


> I also had an issue with their white on black transfers. Paint was too thin, looks like they did one coat. I was also disappointed because it appears their screen exposure was not good and the edges were rough. Customer service and turn around were great, however.


Agreed. Customer service is what kept me going back, but some other issues were the straw that broke the camels back and I stopped ordering.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Transfers Express has been rock solid for me.....Yes they are more money than others but because they work flawlessly, they are worth it....


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

CustomShirtdom said:


> I also had an issue with their white on black transfers. Paint was too thin, looks like they did one coat


Actually I consider this a plus, one hit white screenprinting is very much in fashion and their white transfers simulate that exactly. If I need a heavy white then I just specify.


----------



## piffington (Nov 17, 2011)

im curious to know if semo allows gang up art onto the print. Also can anyone tell me if I would have issues if a design like the attached link to my website. There site talks about lines that are thins are an issue. So yea it would mean alot if you could help me since you guys have purchased before and Im really excited with semo cause great reviews and prices is my style.


----------



## carter1013 (Nov 13, 2010)

piffington said:


> im curious to know if semo allows gang up art onto the print. Also can anyone tell me if I would have issues if a design like the attached link to my website. There site talks about lines that are thins are an issue. So yea it would mean alot if you could help me since you guys have purchased before and Im really excited with semo cause great reviews and prices is my style.


They've been able to capture some fine lines for me, but it's a good idea to shoot them the file to get their opinion. I've had similar detail and no real issues.


----------



## piffington (Nov 17, 2011)

thanks i appreciate your reply.... i will get in contact with them tommorow. hoepfully everything will work itself out... anyone elses opinion would be gladly appreciated!


----------



## Jasonr7483 (Oct 2, 2011)

Semo has been an awesome company to work with. Bre answers the phone when you call and is familiar with your name. when I was looking at transfers I requested samples from a few companies Semo had sent me 2 separate samples before the other company's sent me anything. I had made my order from Semo long before I even got samples from the other company's. If you have something wrong with your prints Bre works with you to fix it right now. Semos customer service is awesome I wont use anyone else.
Thank You Bre for your awesome service.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I have to agree, their customer service has been fantastic.


----------

